# UEFI bootable device?



## fredvs (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello.

After successfully created a bootable ISO (this topic), here is the last phase.

Making this ISO UEFI enabled.
How must it be done?

Thanks.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 22, 2015)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI


----------

